# Installing missing kernel header

## jbaublitz

I have recently run into a problem where I seem to be missing the /usr/include/net/netlink.h kernel header. I am currently developing an application that needs this API to function and I have been unable to figure out how to obtain this header. I briefly considered symlinking to /usr/src/linux/net/netlink.h because it *is* available in the kernel sources but I'd rather not hack around the problem. I tried enabling some of the netlink config options in the kernel, installing, rebooting, and then re-emerging linux-headers. This did not add the header that I needed to /usr/include/net/. Am I missing something about how headers are made available in Gentoo?

I am using hardened-sources-3.17.7-r1 for building the kernel on a x86_64 processor.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jbaublitz,

Try filing a bug at bugs.gentoo.org, if there isn't one.  

I would expect stuff like that to be provided by the kernel-headers package.

-- edit --

Scrap that ...

```
$ equery b netlink.h

 * Searching for netlink.h ...

sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.19 (/usr/include/linux/netlink.h)

```

----------

## jbaublitz

I'm not entirely sure if it is a Gentoo bug after trying one more option. I ran

```
make headers_install
```

and the same headers were installed by the Makefile as by the linux-headers package. Maybe this is a bug but if it is, it seems to be affecting hardened-sources as well as linux-headers. I feel like I might be missing some configuration option that I'm not aware of. That is unless linux-headers is supposed to supply *all* of the headers in /usr/src/linux/include. In that case it definitely is a bug.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jbaublitz,

See my correction above.  

linux-headers provides a stable set of all the headers.  It does not use your kernel .config.

----------

